# rediffmail is refusing my USERNAME+PASSWORD<<<<<<<



## kool (Dec 15, 2004)

dear friends, 
whenever i login to REDIFFMAIL it fails, and always gives message that *"YOU SESSION IS INVALID, PLEASE LOGIN AGAIN."* and after re-login it gives same error message. I've also tried other friends username+password, but same error message. but i'm able to login by SMS to 7333 and also by WAP service on RIM mobile.
can u help me?


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2004)

Did you try this on other computer. Please visit some net cafe and try login from there. Also do this....
   Make a new user ID and Password n check if you can login in REdiff with those . 
    Erase all the temp internet files and Cookies and try again.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 16, 2004)

if it doesn't work, then run ad-aware or spyware cleaner to remove spywares this could help.


----------



## #/bin/sh (Dec 16, 2004)

check menu on IE >> Tools >> Internet Options >> on tabs privacy >>
medium or low

make sure Session Cookies must be enabled.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm.. well the probelm could be ofcourse concerned with Cookies..  But is there any other factor?..

Well.. at my college, whenever any1  tries to log in to Yahoo mail, it sends a 'Invalid username & password' in the first time, but second time it goes in properyl.. I've  checked up that the page is not some other 'Fake Login' screen..  This happens with Yahoo mail alone..  Can any1 throw light on this..? We even formatted and installed OS but no use.. I dont think there's any spyware too.,.. (installed both adaware and other stuff)..


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey i am havin the same prob so do few of my friends here
i tried everything after readin this post but nothin seems 2 work


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 16, 2004)

I think there may be problem in  rediff...


----------



## #/bin/sh (Dec 16, 2004)

"Login incorrect . . . Only perfect spellers may . . . enter this system."


----------

